# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  Obama Hussein

## Bill West

This man will probably run for President.



</SPAN></B>This is from Google and Wikipedia.com 

*Barack Hussein Obama was born in Honolulu, Hawaii, to Barack Hussein Obama Sr. (black muslim) of Nyangoma-Kogelo, Siaya District, Kenya, and Ann Dunham of Wichita, Kansas. (white atheist ).* 

*When Obama was two years old, his parents divorced and his father returned to Kenya. His mother married Lolo Soetoro -- a Muslim -- moving to Jakarta with Obama when he was six years old. Within six months he had learned to speak the Indonesian language Obama spent "two years in a Muslim school, then two more in a Catholic school" in Jakarta. Obama takes great care to conceal the fact that he is a Muslim while admitting that he was once a Muslim, mitigating that damning information by saying that, for two years, he also attended a Catholic school.*<B>


*Obama's father, Barack Hussein Obama, Sr. was a radical Muslim who migrated from Kenya to Jakarta, Indonesia. He met Obama's mother, Ann DunhamÂa white atheist from Wichita, KansasÂat the University of Hawaii at Manoa. Obama, Sr. and Dunham divorced when Barack, Jr. was two. Obama's spinmeisters are now attempting to make it appear that Obama's introduction to Islam came from his father and that influence was temporary at best. In reality, the senior Obama returned to Kenya immediately following the divorce and never again had any direct influence over his son's education. Dunham married another Muslim, Lolo Soetoro who educated his stepson as a good Muslim by enrolling him in one of Jakarta's Wahabbi schools. Wahabbism is the radical teaching that created the Muslim terrorists who are now waging Jihad on the industrialized world. Since it is politically expedient to be a Christian when you are seeking political office in the United States, Obama joined the United Church of Christ to help purge any notion that he is still a Muslim.*</B>
FORWARD THIS TO YOUR E FRIENDS

----------


## Grubendol

Mostly a lie....Wikipedia is edited by users, so anything can be put in there.

This is the actual text at Wiki which I just looked up right this second:




> When Obama was two years old, his parents separated and later divorced; his father went to Harvard to pursue PhD studies, eventually returning to Kenya.[6] His mother was remarried to an Indonesian foreign student, Lolo Soetoro, with whom she had one daughter. The family moved to Jakarta where Obama attended Catholic school and public school from ages 6 to 10. [7] He then returned to Hawaii to live with his maternal grandparents.[8] He was enrolled in the fifth grade at Punahou School, a large, private college preparatory school in Honolulu, which he attended through 12th grade, graduating in 1979.[9][10] His father died in a car accident in Kenya when Obama was 21 years old.[11] Obama's mother died of cancer a few months after the publication of his 1995 memoir, _Dreams from My Father_.[12]

----------


## For-Life

Umm George W. Bush has done a lot of business with the Bin Ladin Group, whose son is Osama Bin Ladin.  We all know that the Bin Ladin's have disowned him.

I do not blame Obama not mentioning the part that he is muslim.  He is already facing racism for being black, he does not need further racist stereotypes like hmmm, being a terrorist, thrown at him.  Additionally, if his family does have ties then he probably is not proud of that.

I think this is a ridiculous thread and very shameful.

----------


## Steve Machol

Yep, it's definitely a lie and a shameless smear attempt. Anyone spreading this should be ashamed of themselves, but of course they won't be.  As far as they are concerned no smear attempt is too low to contemplate as long as they get to attack someone they don't like.  Truth is not a 'value' to them, only power and attacking anyone they feel is at threat to that power.

----------


## RT

John McClain lived in Communist North Vietnam for several years, and so obviously is trying to conceal the fact that he's really just a Commie Pinko radical Maoist.  And this man might run for PRESIDENT.  

Forward this to your unintelligent friends.

----------


## Judy Canty

I really think this thread should be closed.  Nothing good will come of it.

----------


## Bill West

when you repeat something that is not liked on a liberal site. This is going to be a long and hot debate all through the election process. I am appalled that you would even think of closing this.








> I really think this thread should be closed. Nothing good will come of it.

----------


## Bill West

and you are entitled to it. Do I not have the same priviledge? If so why not?





> I really think this thread should be closed. Nothing good will come of it.

----------


## FVCCHRIS

Opinions should never be suppressed as long as they are not outrageousely distasteful or proven an outright lie. Which are we talking about here? :Confused:     Chris..

----------


## Grubendol

it's a proven lie.  That's what we're talking about here.

----------


## Steve Machol

Why close it? Obvious lies like this should be exposed for what they are - pathetic attempts at thwarting the democratic process and honest debate. The spreader of such nonsense also shows everyone else exactly what kind of person they are and how much credibility they should be given. This tells us a lot more about the person spreading it, then it does about the person being smeared. :)

Oh, and try to call the Rush Limbaugh show with a non-radical right viewpoint. What do you think will happen?

----------


## rinselberg

I'm pleased to see that this thread is still open, but I feel that I better get in at least one "two cents worth" in case that changes ...




> In the 1990s, Saudi leadership did not emphasize its identity as inheritor of the Wahhabi legacy as such, nor did the descendants of Muhammad ibn Abd al Wahhab, the Al ash Shaykh, continue to hold the highest posts in the religious bureaucracy. Wahhabi influence in Saudi Arabia, however, remained tangible in the physical conformity in dress, in public deportment, and in public prayer. Most significantly, the Wahhabi legacy was manifest in the social ethos that presumed government responsibility for the collective moral ordering of society, from the behavior of individuals, to institutions, to businesses, to the government itself. King Fahd ibn Abd al Aziz Al Saud repeatedly called for scholars to engage in jihad to deal with new situations confronting the modernizing kingdom.


The best description of the Wahhabi movement that I have found so far is on the GlobalSecurity(.org) website at http://www.globalsecurity.org/milita...lf/wahhabi.htm.

I don't see anything alarming about Senator Obama having spent two of his early school years in an Islamist school or madrasa, even one with a Wahhabi orientation. They don't start right in at that level with the IEDs or bomb designs - they don't get to that until the sixth or seventh year of the curriculum ...

:D 

Not!

I don't see how he can fairly be called a Muslim if he is presenting himself as an adherent of the United Church of Christ. I don't know if the country will ever have a President who professes Islam, but I'm not against it. If there were any truth to the idea that he is "secretly" a Muslim but doesn't want to appear that way ... well, that would be troubling, I think, for someone who is running for President.

Is he "secretly" a Muslim?

I haven't looked into it, but I'm pretty darn skeptical about that.

And I was born in the "Show Me" state ...


_OptiBoard member rinselberg updates the veridical paradox known as the "Monty Hall problem" under the post title Three Card Rinsel._

----------


## Steve Machol

For further reading:

*Urban Legends Reference Pages: Barack Obama as Ideologically Muslim*

Let me repeat what I said before. This type of nonsense tells us much more about the person spreading it then it does about the person being smeared.

----------


## hcjilson

> and you are entitled to it. Do I not have the same priviledge? If so why not?


but to knowingly use a lie to smear someone in public, particularly after being shown it was a lie, is a measure of someone with questionable ethics comensurate with his intelligence.

Let me be a little more blunt Mr West, Go peddle your hate somewhere else. 

Liberals and Conservatives alike have an appreciation for the TRUTH.

Pardon the typo in the title of this post, I can't edit it. Please read, "You are allowed your own opinion"

----------


## Steve Machol

> but to knowingly use a lie to smear someone in public, particularly after being shown it was a lie, is a measure of someone with questionable ethics comensurate with his intelligence.


It's also an indication of someone who meekly accepts what he is told by others he views as 'authority' figures and happily does their bidding, regardless of truth or any semblance of independent thought or ethical behaviour

This kind of person is accurately described in John Dean's book, _'Conservatives Without Conscience'_.

----------


## chip anderson

As to John McCain:  Us conservatives refer to him a Rhino (Republican In Name Only) and the Manchurian Candidate.

If he runs, I hope it's as a Democrat.


Chip

----------


## Grubendol

Unfortunately, I think McCain has sold his soul to try and get the nomination.  In the end he's going to be doing EXACTLY what the demos have done for the previous ten years in losing out votes to both parties because everyone sees him as a sellout.

----------


## Steve Machol

> As to John McCain: Us conservatives refer to him a Rhino (Republican In Name Only) and the Manchurian Candidate.


Given what passes for 'Conservatism' these days, Barry Goldwater would also be considered a 'rino' by today's Neo-Con standards.  

I remember the days when to be a Conservative meant that you were against big government, deficit spending (more than the lip service they give it now), more personal freedom and less government intrusion into personal lives and privacy, resistance to interefering in the affairs of foreign nations, etc.

What passes for Conservatism today is not Conservative at all.  Let's call it what it really is - unabashed *Authoritarianism* - where people get only the rights granted to it by the government,  rather than the other way around.

----------


## Grubendol

Corporatism.  You simply must read "Confessions of an Economic Hitman"

And to your note on Goldwater, add Eisenhower to that list (who warned us in a speech while President, that if we did not check it, the Military Industrial Complex would end up running this country and destroying what we were founded upon).




> ...
>    A vital element in keeping the peace is our military establishment.  Our   arms must be mighty, ready for instant action, so that no potential   aggressor may be tempted to risk his own destruction.  
>    Our military organization today bears little relation to that known by   any of my predecessors in peacetime, or indeed by the fighting men of   World War II or Korea.  
>    Until the latest of our world conflicts, the United States had no   armaments industry.  American makers of plowshares could, with time and   as required, make swords as well.  But now we can no longer risk   emergency improvisation of national defense; we have been compelled to   create a permanent armaments industry of vast proportions.  Added to   this, three and a half million men and women are directly engaged in the   defense establishment.  We annually spend on military security more than   the net income of all United States corporations.  
>    This conjunction of an immense military establishment and a large arms   industry is new in the American experience.  The total influence --   economic, political, even spiritual -- is felt in every city, every   State house, every office of the Federal government.  We recognize the   imperative need for this development.  Yet we must not fail to   comprehend its grave implications.  Our toil, resources and livelihood   are all involved; so is the very structure of our society.  
>    In the councils of government, we must guard against the acquisition of   unwarranted influence, whether sought or unsought, by the militaryindustrial    complex.  The potential for the disastrous rise of misplaced   power exists and will persist.  
>    We must never let the weight of this combination endanger our liberties   or democratic processes.  We should take nothing for granted.  Only an   alert and knowledgeable citizenry can compel the proper meshing of the   huge industrial and military machinery of defense with our peaceful   methods and goals, so that security and liberty may prosper together.  
>    Akin to, and largely responsible for the sweeping changes in our   industrial-military posture, has been the technological revolution   during recent decades.  
>    In this revolution, research has become central; it also becomes more   formalized, complex, and costly.  A steadily increasing share is   conducted for, by, or at the direction of, the Federal government.  
> ...

----------


## hcjilson

> And I was born in the "Show Me" state ...
> 
> 
> _OptiBoard member rinselberg updates the veridical paradox known as the "Monty Hall problem" under the post title Three Card Rinsel._


Rinsie, I KNEW there was something I liked about you! (besides the fact you drive a Mac):D:D One of my hero's was also from the "show me" state. His first name was Harry too!

----------


## coda

> but to knowingly use a lie to smear someone in public, particularly after being shown it was a lie, is a measure of someone with questionable ethics comensurate with his intelligence.


I'll take this one further and point out that Mr. West's comments clearly fall within the legal definition of libel and are not protected as 'free speech' in US jurisprudence.

----------


## gemstone

Hey! the guy has big ears, and THAT'S THE TRUTH!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

I'm surprised it was even posted here. Doesn't he know that when someone tells you to forward this to all your friends it is definitely a false, sometimes malicious, lie. :Confused: 
Just because it fits into someone's narrow view or reinforces their dislike for someone doesn't mean it's true.
You should check here first:
http://www.snopes.com/
or here:
http://urbanlegends.about.com/

That way you can avoid being embarassed by posting obvious drivel.

----------


## Grubendol

and then trying to defend what has been proven to be false.

----------


## Bill West

Everyone knows McCain was held prisoner by the commies and tortured after being captured for about 8 years. I wonder how you would hold up under this. He was serving his Country more than you can say about the whinning liberals on here. 






> John McClain lived in Communist North Vietnam for several years, and so obviously is trying to conceal the fact that he's really just a Commie Pinko radical Maoist. And this man might run for PRESIDENT. 
> 
> Forward this to your unintelligent friends.

----------


## coda

> Everyone knows McCain was held prisoner by the commies and tortured after being captured for about 8 years. I wonder how you would hold up under this. He was serving his Country more than you can say about the whinning liberals on here.


 
At first I was going to write: 




> Hey RT, looks like you found one of those 'unintelligent friends' with the first pitch.


Then I thought that might be offensive.  Then I thought about it again and thought, nope not any more offensive than the post that started this thread.  So:

Hey RT, looks like you found on of those 'unintelligent friends' with the first pitch.

Mr. West, whatever service you may have provided to your country in the past you certainly do it disservice now by spreading hate filled falsehoods.

----------


## Steve Machol

> Everyone knows McCain was held prisoner by the commies and tortured after being captured for about 8 years. I wonder how you would hold up under this. He was serving his Country more than you can say about the whinning liberals on here.


You don't even recognize sarcasm when you see it, do you? How sad for you.

[Note: John Kerry and John Murtha volunteered to put themselves in harm's way and fight for their country while George Bush hid in the National Guard and Dick Cheney had "other priorities in the '60s than military service."]

The preceeding was an unpaid pronouncement from a proud 'Whining Liberal' that voted for Reagan and believes Barry Goldwater was a true *Conservative*, unlike the unquestioning lap-dogs of today's *Authoritarians*.

----------


## gemstone

This is all too funny!

----------

